# IH584 question



## RCWJR (Aug 15, 2018)

Just rebuilt a 1979 584 diesel tractor with the Torque Amplifier. Going downhill the tractor is off to the races, like it is neutral. This is worse in high range. Is this normal? What should I troubleshoot first? any ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Need a hydraulic pressure test of the torque amplifier circuit. Sounds like worn friction discs are preventing the hydraulics from locking down the clutches. I would speculate it is worse at low engine rpm.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and it's good to see RC Wells is currently helping you.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## RCWJR (Aug 15, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Need a hydraulic pressure test of the torque amplifier circuit. Sounds like worn friction discs are preventing the hydraulics from locking down the clutches. I would speculate it is worse at low engine rpm.


Thank you, I will investigate the pressures.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

They are a very good tractor, certainly better built than you can buy new today, so likely well worth correcting the torque amplifier issue depending on your use. It could also be an adjustment issue if someone fiddled with it without a manual guiding them, pick up the repair manual.

If the amplifier has failed, you want to save money, and have no use for the torque amplifier; there is a kit that allows it to be removed and you have a regular tractor. The issue with the torque amplifier is it will fail again if it is heavily used. Most people with these replace the unit with the delete kit (just a straight shaft) and never look back. A good rebuild kit is around a thousand dollars, the delete kit is around $500 and never fails.


----------



## RCWJR (Aug 15, 2018)

thanks


----------



## RCWJR (Aug 15, 2018)

my service manual does not mention the torque amplifier. Any recommendations?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I suspect you are going to need a manual with the repair information. Jensales.com will have what you need. Call for specific help in choosing the correct manual, 800-443-0625.


----------



## RCWJR (Aug 15, 2018)

Pressure at TA pump was low, I shimmed the spring - now show about 290psi cold and 275psi hot. Intermittently I am losing pressure in regular drive mode. Pressure drops to zero, and if I press and release clutch it will come back up. Or I can usually shift to TA on and it works. I have overfilled the transmission about 3-4 quarts. Any ideas - When TA is applied there is not a noticeable change in the speed, but it does not overspeed downhill like it does in regular mode.


----------

